# This product works & 100% natural



## tryingtohelp (May 27, 2004)

Check out www.vitaltree.com cures stomach problems fast!Sure fixed me up,love their product.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

tryingtohelp, this is not the most receptive forum for referring natural products, because most here usually take drugs and use their insurance. I see that it costs $140.00, how many bottles did you use before you got results?


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

hey - you just registered this past weekend and out of the blue stating you found a cure... slow down - the members will eat you alive... also - there's a board for products, you should post it there.


----------

